# Driving through Nuevo Laredo



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Friends are planning to drive through Nuevo Laredo later this summer.


> if anybody has crossed the Nuevo Laredo border lately, and if somebody could tell us how safe (or unsafe) it is. When we go to Houston in August, we will cross the border in Nuevo Laredo, and spend the night at Laredo. We just want to know if anybody can share experiences


Can anybody share any recent experiences there?


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

My wife and I have made this trip several times in the last year, with never a hitch. We travel round trip from Querétaro/Austin/Querétaro. Our trips, and the trips of many others, have been detailed in recent posts. I'm sure they will all turn up in a "Laredo" search here on the forum. If you have specific questions, I'll be happy to join the discussion.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We've had 3 different friends cross there in last 10 days. Nothing different.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks conklinwh and Ken


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

My wife and I travel to Laredo via Nuevo Laredo every two months or so. Never a hitch but OBEY all traffic regulations once you are in Nuevo Laredo. To avoid the time consuming process of crossing at Nuevo Laredo/Laredo we have gone up to Columbia and backtracked to Laredo. It has saved us a great deal of time especially during the Mexican summer vacation season and at Christmas. If you are going to Houston I would cross at Columbia and continue from there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Beynt (Feb 21, 2013)

El Blanco Sol said:


> My wife and I travel to Laredo via Nuevo Laredo every two months or so. Never a hitch but OBEY all traffic regulations once you are in Nuevo Laredo. To avoid the time consuming process of crossing at Nuevo Laredo/Laredo we have gone up to Columbia and backtracked to Laredo. It has saved us a great deal of time especially during the Mexican summer vacation season and at Christmas. If you are going to Houston I would cross at Columbia and continue from there. Hope this helps.



Are you suggesting we go via Columbia. We came into Mexico via Laredo and used the Banjercito between Puente I and II because we were told it was faster. 

I would certainly use the Columbia banjercito instead if it is faster than Puente I and II.

What do I put into Google to get the correct roads, streets, avenues etc from the time I enter Nuevo Larado on Mexican Hwy. 85 until I am on Interstate 35 in Texas. We are planning to stay in San Antonio so if it is faster to use Columbia then we would take Columbia. I assume the Columbia banjercito and the US custom offices are open at least up to midnight 7 days a week.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree on using the Colombia entrance


----------



## Beynt (Feb 21, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> I agree on using the Colombia entrance




What do I put into Google to get the correct roads, streets, avenues etc from the time I enter Nuevo Larado on Mexican Hwy. 85 until I am on Interstate 35 in Texas. We are planning to stay in San Antonio so if it is faster to use Columbia then we would take Columbia. I assume the Columbia banjercito and the US custom offices are open at least up to midnight 7 days a week.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

To find the brige you have to find Colombia (like the country) solidaridad bridge
Colombia Solidaridad


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Beynt said:


> What do I put into Google to get the correct roads, streets, avenues etc from the time I enter Nuevo Larado on Mexican Hwy. 85 until I am on Interstate 35 in Texas. We are planning to stay in San Antonio so if it is faster to use Columbia then we would take Columbia. I assume the Columbia banjercito and the US custom offices are open at least up to midnight 7 days a week.


See my post in the other thread. You never enter Nuevo Laredo when you cross at Colombia.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This is map quest link for both Nuevo Laredo & Columbia crossings.
I would never assume Banjercito open till midnight anywhere, especially Columbia but then I would never drive to the border at midnight.
MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map


----------



## Beynt (Feb 21, 2013)

conklinwh said:


> This is map quest link for both Nuevo Laredo & Columbia crossings.
> I would never assume Banjercito open till midnight anywhere, especially Columbia but then I would never drive to the border at midnight.
> MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map


Thanks ever so much for the Map. I take it that I make a right turn from MX 2 onto MX 2. That is, the clover-leaf shown on the blow-up at the intersection of MX-2 and MX 2 is not relevant to my situation.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Beynt said:


> Thanks ever so much for the Map. I take it that I make a right turn from MX 2 onto MX 2. That is, the clover-leaf shown on the blow-up at the intersection of MX-2 and MX 2 is not relevant to my situation.


I'm assuming that since you are asking about MX 2 that you are going via Columbia crossing. We haven't done that for awhile as we tend to stay overnite in Laredo as not much between Laredo & San Antonio and because I didn't have a TX Pass.

Not far after you go through the 35KM checkpoint going north, Rt 2 & I believe called International Bridge will be a ramp on the right that goes back over 85. I think that there will be one more clover leaf heading north on 2. The entrance to the International crossing is on the right. And as stated, be very careful about your speed on MX 2 as it drops to 40km in some places.


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

kcowan said:


> Friends are planning to drive through Nuevo Laredo later this summer.
> 
> Can anybody share any recent experiences there?


We went through October 2012 if that is considered recent. We were stuck in the city overnight trying to get the vehicle re-registered in my husband's name. While I wasn't out in the city much, we did drive through it a number of times and I didn't feel too uncomfortable once we were a block or so away from where we crossed. This was my first trip to Mexico. My husband is Mexican but had never been in this town and was being very cautious. We did stay in a very nice hotel there for about $50 USD that had a pool, exercise equipment, restaurant, computers and the rooms were sort of danish modern. Now if I could just remember the name of the place!


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Following up on my last post: It was Colon Plaza in Nuevo Laredo and it was much nicer than the 2 places we stayed in Laredo TX (also trying to get the car re-reregistered).


----------



## Beynt (Feb 21, 2013)

q_vivar said:


> Following up on my last post: It was Colon Plaza in Nuevo Laredo and it was much nicer than the 2 places we stayed in Laredo TX (also trying to get the car re-reregistered).



Thanks for the info. Do you remember the street address. Just in case we get to Nuevo Larado too late to get through the Banjercito etc. we need to have a place to stay. I do not speak very little Spanish but if we can drive to the motel, I can then arrange for a room.


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Hotel Colón Plaza Business Class

This is the contact page of the place. It has the address and a map.


----------



## Beynt (Feb 21, 2013)

q_vivar said:


> Hotel Colón Plaza Business Class
> 
> This is the contact page of the place. It has the address and a map.


Thank-you ever so much for the information.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There is also a pretty new Holiday Inn Express on the bypass as you head toward INM & Banjercito. 
However we prefer the LaQuinta near the airport in Laredo(not the one on I35) and it has a pretty good restaurant in front.


----------

